# paper skeleton



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is a paper skeleton that my 14 year old made. I thought it was pretty darn cool and thought some of you might appreciate it.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have small stuff like this but nothing this size. Nice job. Looks like you need to give him some coat hangers and some paper mache an turn him loose.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

HOLY CRAP! nice job dude!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Have to agree with bone dancer and super creep, you really need to unleash this kid, he's going to be making amazing props!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! He's got some real talent. Does he get it fron you? Tell him we think he did a great job.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

WOW!!! Great Job, Amazing!! Has he discovered latex yet??? Or other mould making stuff?? If so... we'll all need a refresher in 10 years. Good Stuff.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Very impressive...now of course here come the questions...
Was it a kit or existing pattern?
How long did it take?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool lil guy did amazing job


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Now that I think about it.. isn't that a kit?? A Model?? Either way it's still Impressive and he should be encouraged.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

The decaying apple doesn't fall far the spooky tree. 
Tell him nice work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love it - he did a wonderful job with what appears to be a pretty complex creation.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

pretty sweet job there


----------



## GrimAftermath (Feb 15, 2010)

That is amazing! A family that haunts together, stays together!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Very nice indeed! Bravo!:coolkin:


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Cool skeleton. Looks like he had fun with it too.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

He did a great job!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep, great job!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes it was a kit, I heard him yell...dad i found a giant paper skeleton on ebay will you buy it for me and we can build it. Of course i bought it. It was a flat paper kit that had to be all cut out and the assembly was just crazy. I couldnt believe when i came home from work the next day and he had it sitting on the couch to greet me. He did a great job on a very very complex project. Thank you all for all your great comments, he read them and smiled ear to ear, you made the little guys day.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Whoa!?!?! This kid has HAUNTER all over him. A pro in the making. Beyond that in the mundane world, an incredible artist. That thing looks amazing.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

ooo that looks cool. That's not a haunter in the making, Your son already is one!!!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

That's a very cool skelly. Looks incredibly complex. He did a great job.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very cool, indeed. I hope it has a special spot in his bedroom.

I love skeletons!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

future haunters of America....great work dude


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I agree with everyone else... he did a fantastic job. He should be very pleased.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

What a great job! Welcome the next generation of haunters.  He should be proud of himself.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Those kits are a pain in the rear! I will give him so much credit because you have to have so much patience for that. Really nice job!


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

Awesome Job!!! What's he planning for Halloween? Can't wait to see it.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I don't know how I missed this. That is awesome. You must be proud that you have someone to pass the twisted haunters torch onto!


----------

